# chinese mantis photos



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)

here is a few of mine....lol sorry more down i used wrong method lol sorry


----------



## wero626 (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL is he or she eating another mantid haha super awsome pic...


----------



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice pic's! They remind me of my girls.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the ooth laying pic!


----------



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)

ty


----------

